# SoCal Nov 26-27 ADBA Conformation



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Golden State/So. California APBTC
Saturday, November 26, 2011
Location: West Coast K-9 Academy
15950 Boyle Ave.
Fontana, CA92337

The Golden State and Southern California APBTC join together to host 2 conformation shows on Saturday and 2 conformation shows on Sunday at the West Coast K-9 Academy in Fontana, CA. No weight pulls will be held at this show. Please contact Sharon or Mike 760-949-4863 or email [email protected]

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

ill be there on sunday. i got to work on saturday...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I will be there both days. I know Doug will be out as well I figure both days as well but can't say for sure on his part lol.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll be there all weekend and hopefully Leri Hanson with be conducting the ADBA Safe Dog testing at the show. So all the SoCal member here on GP can get their dogs tested and certified.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx for adding the flyer Doug  I also forgot about Leri doing the Safe dog so thanx for adding that info too!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Thanx for adding the flyer Doug  I also forgot about Leri doing the Safe dog so thanx for adding that info too!


The Safe Dog Testing with Leri isn't confirmed yet.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww well lets just hope for the best then


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

I will be in Long Beach that weekend and would love to check it out. This would be my first show. I assume only ADBA dogs are allowed so I'd just come out to watch and learn. Will tickets be sold at the door or do I have to get them in advance.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Trojanboi400 said:


> I will be in Long Beach that weekend and would love to check it out. This would be my first show. I assume only ADBA dogs are allowed so I'd just come out to watch and learn. Will tickets be sold at the door or do I have to get them in advance.


Yes, ticket will be available the day of the event. It's $5 per person per day. It's out in Fontana and that's a little over an hour from Long Beach. Saturday usually had more dogs entered.


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Elvisfink said:


> Yes, ticket will be available the day of the event. It's $5 per person per day. It's out in Fontana and that's a little over an hour from Long Beach. Saturday usually had more dogs entered.


Ok thanks. Yeah I bounce around from Chino Hills to Long Beach, Palm Desert & Inglewood visiting relatives. I'm a little familiar with Fontana I'm pretty sure my kids would like it too. I'll print out that flyer.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The Judges have been announced for the this show. They are Brad Wickham, Marcos Dominguez, Chico Perez and Stoney Greene.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It's been confirmed. Leri Hanson of Working Pit Bull Central will be conducting ADBA Safe Dog 1 Certifications on Saturday at the show grounds. If you're in the SoCal area and want to get your dog tested PM me or like the WPBC Facebook page.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Well the show is tomorrow; who's going? Anyone getting their dogs Safe Dog tested?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm off! I hope to see some Gopitbull members today!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY Earl took a first place and second place and I think Cassie owned by Leri also took a first. Congrats!!

Siren and I are proud of you Earl!!! good luck to all tomorrow


----------

